# bought a whole turkey



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

For now i am just adding it to my kibble canine caviar but if i wanted to feed just the turkey you think it would be okay? its all ground up and put into bags? 

I also add she emp, k9 essentials, power of 3, pytn chance, so lots of great healthy supplements.

If i did just give whole turkey i might give her punkin with it or squash? Not sure. 

The whole turkey was put in a machine all ground up.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

For me the turkey by itself would be ok.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

really? she wont eat the whole thing in one day

I make sure it is free range and organic also 


How would you feed your dog a whole turkey ? You would just grind the whole thing up and just feed as is? nothing else? like a coyote or wolf would eat? 

It is very clean meat so. Everyone has diff ways of doing it. I prefer less things in it so maybe pumkin/kiefer and the turkey plus my supplements 

I dont want to feed any vegies or fruit or anything else personally


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I can ask for extra offal also if that would be better but i thought a whole turkey would have enough and be really balanced.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

A turkey will last my dog a few days, she can't devour the whole turkey in one day. I chop it up into big chunks, like a wing, a leg, a back and a front.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

bear and then what do you do usually? just curious with the wings and legs etc..


has anyone tried buying an adult goat? an older one? that is passed its prime and feed to a dog? Some feed lama.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If the entire thing is ground - including the bones and organs - you can use it as a complete food and just dole out her allotted amounts for each meal.

If there are no organs you would want to add some to the food to make it complete.

My GSD can have turkey wings, necks and backs but I won't feed the legs because the bones are too brittle (IMHO).


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I chop mine right open and drop it in the yard my 3 can easily eat a whole turkey in about 5-7 mins. I just watch my pup a little closer as my adults know how to eat raw meat and bone.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I give it to the dog straight after chopped. My GSD can't eat fast if there are bigger bones so it's when I dremel her nails.... hehehe...


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

whole turkey is 20 pounds? I thought that would be insane for 3 gsds to eat?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Some are 20lbs usually I get 17-18lbs turkey. That is enough for 2 days worth of eating for 3 plus a little bit more. I gorge feed whole carcass animals like goat or lamb or whatever i can get and they eat till there done. That can be 10+lbs a piece.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay hey i am giving her very very high quality five star grain free kibble which is only fish and green beans for breakfast 2 cups it is very rich thick food high in protien huge weight gainer 


ANd now for supper she gets pure whole raw turkey 1 pound with her herbs, and oils 


I will do this i think for a while and monitor her stools once she had a violent outbreak from taking 2 cooked salmon steaks off the counter she was so sick for 2 weeks and kept throwing up and splatting everywhere at night so i am very very careful now, i wonder if it happened only because the salmon was cooked? Anyways was scary as ****. At first I thought i twas just monior supset stomach maybe ate a animal outside she caught but then it got worse so we took her to the vet. I knew it had to be the 2 steaks she stole off the counter that one night. 

I am also hoping t o get my cat on raw who is extremly fat, just have to add in tourine or something like that.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

IMHO I wouldnt feed turkey every day it has alot of bone. In my experience only I have NEVER had a dog get sick much less sick for 2 weeks eating RMB, MM,or fish. The meat is usually very fresh. Salmon can poison your dog Im not a vet so I cant remember what its called. I will look into it after work if you haven't by then. What did the vet say about it?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

the vet was really confused also, i thought extra bone is good for stool


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

It can be good in the right amount, but turkey is very dense compared to a chicken. To much bone and your dog may get clogged up.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Stool is still soft though, so not clogged by a mile. Would prefer to be a bit more firm. My dog is very pron to having soft stools. So hopefully this will do it. 

She had good firm stools on the kibble, but only one kibbble.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

you were right it did get wayy to hard, i bought some beef liver and pumpkin to mix with it to make the stools abit better. The stools also break away easy like hard sand.


----------

